# YAKS on sale!



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just in case you didn't get this from ARC.. Their 2011 Wilderness System yaks are on sale.

http://www.paddleva.com/wilderness-systems?lt=c&catid=17841&pindex=all


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 
Hmmm....Ride 135 or T120? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Zigh @ Work (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a wonderful used Tarpon 120 Angler for sale for $475 o.b.o. guys... great shape and some accessories....(paddle, anchor)... make me an offer if you'd like?! Have a GREAT day!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## s2jrchoi (Oct 19, 2011)

I am also selling a Yak for those interested. Price is negotiable:
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/spo/2705870292.htmlhttp://storagesale.wordpress.com


----------

